# We did it!



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Yesterday Matteo participated in his first and probably last show. Gosh it's hard work. We have trained daily for weeks, gone to ring training etc. 8 months old in the puppy class. He won 'Best puppy of the breed', got a good critique by the Portugese judge, classed 'Very promising' and participated in the big ring for best puppy in show. By that time, he was really tired and did puppy stuff and did not win. He was so good, spending all day with a bitch in heat from the breeder. She was showing aswell. Ask a young Male pup to focus🤣
Luca was with us cheering his little brother on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Congratulations to you and Matteo! Luca looks like a fabulous cheerleader.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

That's great!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy sends congratulations


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Matteo!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news, and such a great result and critique 🤩🍾🥂🐩!!!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Congratulations!🍾🎉 

Matteo is gorgeous🤩


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats! What a good boy!!!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

You must be exhausted too. Good going!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You did an impressive job. Congratulations


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats, Minie and Matteo!! That is amazing. He is sooo handsome


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

wow - good show- love to see pups and their ribbons


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you both! Hooray team Matteo! I think red is his color!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to you both for all your hard work and win !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful! Congratulations for well-earned and well deserved recognition!


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

This is so exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Well done! What a great experience. Matteo looks fantastic as well!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations Matteo!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Congratulations to you and Matteo! Luca looks like a fabulous cheerleader.


Luca was very focused. He can't walk too far because of his hip. But he's on the mend and a really good cheerleader


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations to you both! Hooray team Matteo! I think red is his color!


You're so right. His collar and leash is red too. I think when he turns blue, red will still be complimentary


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you all for your kind responses and support. I could not have done it without your great advice.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm late seeing your post, but I wanted to congratulate you and Matteo on your great accomplishment!


----------

